# Déconnecter hub/concentrateur HomeKit



## AlCor72 (8 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible d’éviter que des HomePod soient utilisé entant que hub HomeKit?
J’ai des temps de réponse beaucoup plus long, c’est moins réactif, lorsque c’est un HomePod mini ou un HomePod qui sert de concentrateur HomeKit que quand c’est mon Apple TV 4K. 

Auriez vous une solution pour éviter que les HomePods soient utilisé en concentrateur?


----------



## Moutaille (9 Juin 2021)

Salut !! 
Malheureusement non, on ne choisit pas quel appareil est utilisé en tant que concentrateur. Peut être plus tard dans une prochaine MAJ !


----------



## AlCor72 (9 Juin 2021)

Salut,

Oui j’ai vu ça sur pas mal de forum…
De même que j’ai lu beaucoup de critique du HomePod mini entant que concentrateur …


----------



## AlCor72 (7 Novembre 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Oui j’ai vu ça sur pas mal de forum…
> De même que j’ai lu beaucoup de critique du HomePod mini entant que concentrateur …



Bonsoir à tous,

Comme vous le savez, suite à des problèmes de « pas de réponse » et « mise a jour » des équipements HomeKit, j’ai essayer de ne laisser qu’un seul concentrateur. 
Cela a fonctionné un temps… mais qu’un temps et j’avais toujours des lenteurs dans tous mes équipements homekit. 

J’AI ENFIN TROUVÉ LA SOLUTION. 

En fait j’avais déclaré un autre domicile (mes bureaux) et j’avais tous les concentrateurs accessibles dans les deux domiciles. 
Bref, je pense que la lenteur des équipements provenaient du temps nécessaire pour mon domicile de joindre le concentrateur des bureaux…

J’ai viré les bureaux de mon compte iCloud et est reconfiguré mes bureaux sur un autre compte iCloud. 

Les concentrateurs ne sont plus mélangé et tous mes équipements homekit fonctionnent comme des charmes. 

Voilà voilà si ça peut aider.


----------



## Tiberius (8 Novembre 2021)

J'ai rencontré le même souci récemment ou mes accessoires Aqara ne voulaient plus commander les lumières Hue. Ca c'est produit après la mise à jour de l'Apple TV. J'ai fini par voir que le concentrateur sélectionné (depuis le menu Apple TV) était une autre Apple TV, que j'ai installé dans un autre domicile. Une fois la bonne Apple TV sélectionnée, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
J'ai l'impression que cette histoire de concentrateur perturbe aussi le fonctionnement des automatisations basées sur la présence ou non des personnes au domicile...


----------



## johnfowles (17 Janvier 2022)

J'ai des problèmes similaires de mélange entre deux domiciles et je constate effectivement que tous les concentrateurs (une AppleTV et un Homepod dans A et une AppleTV et un iPad dans B) sont visibles dans les deux domiciles, avec le Homepod qui prend le dessus et met en veille tous les autres (y compris dans le domicile où il ne se trouve pas, ce qui me fait perdre la liaison).
J'ai aussi des problèmes de présence, je suis bloqué pour Homekit dans le domicile B depuis des semaines alors que je me trouve dans A et que mon iPhone le sait très bien. Ça ne change toutefois pas grand-chose vu que même en forçant l'enregistrement des caméras (Netatmo Presence), rien ne se passe, les enregistrements sont aléatoires ou inexistants.

Donc, si je vous suis bien, Homekit n'est plus capable de gérer correctement deux domiciles alors que c'est une fonction prévue, intégrée avec un basculement automatique selon la localisation. Chez moi, cest la confusion absolue au point que Homekit mélange les previews des caméras entre les domiciles.


----------



## AlCor72 (17 Janvier 2022)

Effectivement j'avais eu le même problème.
Je n'ai pas trouver d'autre solution que de déclarer les 2 logements sur des compte icloud distinct.
Concernant les preview je pense que c'est un autre problème car celui-la... je l'ai toujours comme problème...


----------



## Tiberius (17 Janvier 2022)

Pour ma part j'ai déclaré 3 domiciles, dont un avec une Apple TV et un avec une Apple TV et un HomePod (pas de concentrateur dans le 3ème). Je me suis aperçu que pour que cela fonctionne, dans le domicile avec AppleTV et HomePod, sur l'Apple TV il fallait tout déconnecter (vu qu'on ne peut pas le faire sur le HomePod), et dans celui avec l'Apple TV il fallait déconnecter l'autre Apple TV. Je ne sais pas si je suis clair , mais en faisant ça je n'ai plus perdu le flux des caméras des 2 domiciles. Et comme je le disais plus haut, ça a aussi résolu un problème de hubs qui ne se voyaient plus.


----------



## AlCor72 (27 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

Je complète mon message précédent. 
Il arrivait encore parfois que des équipements soient indisponible (sans réponse) ou avec le fameux message « mise à jour »…
En fait j’avais deux équipements qui avait la même adresse IP fournit par le DHCP… ne me demandez pas comment c’est arrivé.

J’ai tout passer en réservation d´IP dans le routeur… et maintenant j’ai un système vraiment fiable et réactif (que le hub soit l’Apple TV ou le HomePod).


----------



## Tiberius (27 Février 2022)

Ah oui, ça aussi ça fait partie des bonnes pratiques. Tous les appareils de mon réseau ont adresses fixes. C'est d'autant plus important pour les serveurs, hubs et caméras avec HomeKit. Et en plus, j'ai installé AdGuard Home qui me permet de contrôler les appels et de voir avec quoi discutent les accessoires. Ça revient un peu à ce que fait HomeKit Secure sur les routeurs (que j'ai testé sur le Eero Pro 6, mais qu'au final je n'utilise pas)


----------

